# Replace Carburetor on Tecumseh HSK 840 MTD Snow Thrower



## joesntec (Aug 7, 2009)

My snow thrower (9 years old) began leaking fuel from the air intake on the carburetor ... my guess is that it's the float. Anyway I would like to replace the entire carburetor. Anyone have the instructions on how to do that and to adjust the carburetor after it is replaced?

Tecumseh HSK840 8204

Carburetor # 640309 or 632537


Thanks much


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Save your money replace float*

:thumbsup Remove the float bowl and float after you see gas leaking from carb. Shake the brass float and hear sloshing sound due to small hole you cannot see. Replace float , needle with seat and go out to din din with kids.Unless carb is all rusted inside they last 20 years. Just clean out all holes with small wire and air psi.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Rpeters123 said:


> :thumbsup Remove the float bowl and float after you see gas leaking from carb. Shake the brass float and hear sloshing sound due to small hole you cannot see. Replace float , needle with seat and go out to din din with kids.Unless carb is all rusted inside they last 20 years. Just clean out all holes with small wire and air psi.


I agree.


----------

